# 2.5 vs 2.0t long term reliability



## uber_mkv (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm trading my stage 2 mkv 2 door gti for a mkv jetta or b6 passat. Having a baby and need 4 doors now.
I'm very familiar with all the issues of the 2.0t and curious how the 2.5 is problem wise....seems to me so far that its more reliable than the 2.0t. My next car will see more than 150k miles and I'm not so confident in the 2.0t as it has a lot of issues.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Adding a turbo and direct fuel injection to a motor adds complexity, raises stress and increases repair probablity and costs. High pressure fuel pumps (ask BMW...), waste gates (blow off, diverter, etc valves) and the turbos themselves are potential problem causers...Plus with turbo you have to use Premium gas, so that adds a few $100/year to opperating costs as well. I really like the GTI with DSG...(another problem area)..but went with Rabbit/2.5L for less hassles and expense....With my mods, handles very well and is quick enuff 90% of the time...how fast can you go in urban traffic?...Fun car!: No regrets...did have a couple of mfg defects early on (bad threads in one drive shaft in the diff..caused leaks, alternator/battery issue..both replaced..) but now at 23K miles and all is well.."knock on wood"


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

the 2.5 is extremely reliable. much more so than the 2.0T. i've only seen a couple people on Vortex who've had engine issues on the 2.5, and even then its something completely abnormal for the mileage thats on the car. i'm almost at 60K miles and haven't had a single issue. the 2.5 also has a timing chain, which will avoid the $1,500 timing belt job at a shop around the 75K mile mark. 

i have an MKV 2.0T as well and though its been very reliable, i've had to do a few small things to it and the car is only at 44K miles and still has a fully warranty. it hasn't been unreliable, but the cam issue is annoying, and there are a ton more parts in the engine that will cause long-term issues...simply put the boost lines can be a major PITA to maintain and take care of once you get to the 50K mile mark. 

if you can get over the power aspect and don't mind dropping down from the 2.0T to the significantly slower 2.5, as well as the cloth interior then go for it in terms of reliability. the rabbit just isn't nearly as much of a car as the 2.0T. i'm a huge VW fan though, so the rabbit is still an awesome little car for my DD.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

here in fla, CLOTH seats rule.

when you seat on my mom $80k mercedes' leather seats, at 100 F... well, lets put it this way... those things SUCK and HOLD heat.. and when one seats down, its like being branded on the ass!!!

then i seat on my 17k jetta, cloth seats... its amazing!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

35k on mine. Two issues did submerge; nothing major. THe first night I purchased it, the fan switch went out. So, at 100 degrees, and high humidity, the heater was not my best friend. lol
Second issue at 34k was one of the fuel injector going out. 
I was contemplating to traded in for a GLI, but now I say keep it. I like the simplicity of a motor and reliability. 
Audi used this motor forever, and were bulletproof. I am thinking about adding a STAGE 2 C2 motorsports Turbo. . We'll see how it plays out. 
GL with your choice.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

LampyB said:


> the 2.5 is extremely reliable. much more so than the 2.0T. i've only seen a couple people on Vortex who've had engine issues on the 2.5, and even then its something completely abnormal for the mileage thats on the car. i'm almost at 60K miles and haven't had a single issue. the 2.5 also has a timing chain, which will avoid the $1,500 timing belt job at a shop around the 75K mile mark.
> 
> i have an MKV 2.0T as well and though its been very reliable, i've had to do a few small things to it and the car is only at 44K miles and still has a fully warranty. it hasn't been unreliable, but the cam issue is annoying, and there are a ton more parts in the engine that will cause long-term issues...simply put the boost lines can be a major PITA to maintain and take care of once you get to the 50K mile mark.
> 
> if you can get over the power aspect and don't mind dropping down from the 2.0T to the significantly slower 2.5, as well as the cloth interior then go for it in terms of reliability. the rabbit just isn't nearly as much of a car as the 2.0T. i'm a huge VW fan though, so the rabbit is still an awesome little car for my DD.



you know the chains are way more expensive than the belts right?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

eatrach said:


> Audi used this motor forever, and were bulletproof.


This engine doesn't have much of anything in common with the old Audi 5-cylinder. That being said, its a pretty good mill overall.

I've seen a few people have trouble with their timing chains/guides which can get expensive. Otherwise not many common issues have shown up.


----------

